# Sightmark photon. Anyone using one?



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

So I'm joining the night vision game, but can't drop a few grand on thermal or the expensive night vision scopes.

I see Sightmark is coming out with the photon RT, so I'm leaning that way, or possibly the ATN 4K scope that's coming out soon.

Anyone have any experience with the Photons? Likes, dislikes? I'm Leary of ATN due to their customer service issues. Plus, the photon seems more user friendly (I don't need a lot of the functionality that the x sights have).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Tuffdaddy said:


> So I'm joining the night vision game, but can't drop a few grand on thermal or the expensive night vision scopes.
> 
> I see Sightmark is coming out with the photon RT, so I'm leaning that way, or possibly the ATN 4K scope that's coming out soon.
> 
> ...


I'd choose a photon every time. Supposedly ATN has upped their product and their customer service but I went through several flavors of x sight and won't go back. Now that the photon had sound......... bonus.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

That's exactly what I've seen Fred. Most comments say the issues are user error, but I don't need 8 million gadgets to mess with in my scope. The zoom and record on the new RTs made me wait until they come out.

Although ATN has an xsight 4x coming out soon. It looks good, but again, customer service comes to mind if I have an issue.

Can't wait to get in the night vision game!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Thermal is where it's at. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Ha. If only I could buy it without the wife killing me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is a little video from last night. 4.5 onboard IR. I was doing skunk removal on a local golf course.








And then a pair of these guys came by. My first time ever seeing this breed in the wild. Season is over here so they get a pass. A lot of the time my rifle is just pointed but I'm looking through thermal. Have to work on that.





Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, couple skunks around here during the night also.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

At least you didn't get skunked. Could hear the bullet richochet on the first miss, second skunk.

Hard to tell what I was looking at on the last vid. Gray fox, eh?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's what it looked like to me Glen. Yes, I heard the ricochet off the frozen ground as well. Standing with mono pod is not perfectly stable. Lol

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I learned the hard way on skunks years ago. Thought it would be a good idea for a headshot on one. Perfect shot and had to smell the stench for quite a while, because we got our vehicle stuck in the field - directly downwind. Yuk.

An animal control guy later told me to hit them through the lungs so they won't release the spray. Never shot any more.


----------

